# SOLD - Rubberaid "ice" containers



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Where you located?


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

Denver, but I could ship these pretty easy and I would imagine chaep, they are not too heavy


----------



## Shaft (Aug 7, 2017)

Sending you a PM


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Im also in the city, near DU, if not already spoken for I'll take them.


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

k2andcannoli said:


> Im also in the city, near DU, if not already spoken for I'll take them.


A guy in SLC wants them, if that falls thorugh I'll let you know.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, I'll keep an eye on the thread


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

SOLD


----------

